# thinking of becomeing a valeter?



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

whats involved? Ive got a sponge what next?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Flyers. Thousands of them.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You'll need a decent Insurance Broker to take all your money Dean.... :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

what do i need to put on the flyers?


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

Hillarious. So because people don't have years of experience and a reputation, or been on a forum for 4 years they're just a monkey with a sponge...


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Bucket?


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

deanchilds said:


> whats involved? Ive got a sponge what next?


1 bucket and a couple of cloths.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

deanchilds said:


> what do i need to put on the flyers?


Lots of numbers to substitute letters (4 is cheaper to print than for) as well as some references to precious metals or gemstones.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

_karlos said:


> Hillarious. So because people don't have years of experience and a reputation, or been on a forum for 4 years they're just a monkey with a sponge...


Have you got flyers though? That's the answer to all of the problems.


----------



## _karlos (Nov 1, 2011)

indeed, a few word's in the right place so much easier than a few years experience in the wrong place


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Sponge. Check. 
Bucket. Check. Has a hole in tho, will this be ok? 
Flyers. Check. Just made some out of old newspaper. 
Cloths? Got some flannels from bathroom! Real soft use these on my nuts they are that soft!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

deanchilds said:


> Cloths? Got some flannels from bathroom! Real soft use these on my nuts they are that soft!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Dean, get some acid, real strong acid! Its great on alloys especially chrome ones.
U also need a water blade for drying the cars.

Also do a special £15000 valet, that will get the attention of the public!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Ive got some Mr Muscle will that do? Ive only got £30 tops to start up and £28 of that will be going on cotton buds! Every penny helps!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

£15000? Na to low


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

init bruv was thinking at least double that. £15000 for Metros and ting. but £25000 at least for Saxo's! Ill even wet sand the exhaust bolts and the carpets!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

deanchilds said:


> Ive got some Mr Muscle will that do? Ive only got £30 tops to start up and £28 of that will be going on cotton buds! Every penny helps!


Mr muscle is great, brings the foot pedals up a treat!
Tampons work even better than cotton buds when cleaning Tight spaces.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

They sell them round here I think, they called bludclarts tho? Is that the same thing?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would love to get in this trade, but the only downfuls for me is lack of experience plus the products i have, and i don't think the market is there where i live, people prefer the five pound jobs......


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

will even throw in a magic tree :lol:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Trip, nothing is impossible mate. So many chemicals out there to try and see what works for you. Only thing is I feel for anyone trying to get into it now as all these people getting in the paper with £7k details is making people think its an easy buck! It took me 2years to get steady and still even now with a good website site and good quality work you still dont have people wanted to part with £40 for a mini valet when car washes charge £10. I had a lady today who said why was I so expensive and after having a 15 minute chat with her and she was coming round to the idea that I will do the better job. 

Noting is impossible and with a site like this, and a sponge the world is your grit gurard. I mean oyster. 

Sorry ill stop with the sarcasm. its been a long day.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

kempe said:


> will even throw in a magic tree :lol:


Only if its Brut or Kuros, Guv?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

deanchilds said:


> Only if its Brut or Kuros, Guv?


Old spice?


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> I would love to get in this trade, but the only downfuls for me is lack of experience plus the products i have, and i don't think the market is there where i live, people prefer the five pound jobs......[/QUote
> 
> Trust me there is a market where u live! Plenty of nice areas aswell only a stones throw from where u live.
> Its just building a name and a reputation that takes the time to build along with a regular customer base.
> Plenty of people are always happy with a poor £5 wash but for those that arent and know better then thats where we come in.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Even better mate. Thanks so much for these. Where do I put this round the brake disc?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

deanchilds said:


> Even better mate. Thanks so much for these. Where do I put this round the brake disc?


:lol:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Im going to go to bed but mums doing her nut as just nicked all the fairy liquid and the green scouring pad for my valeting kit. She is gunna freak out when she knows its me. 

Nite all.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

kempe said:


> Old spice?


In Dean's case: Old Git? :lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

put them all in a nice brown leatherette satchel , with your sarnies :wave:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

deanchilds said:


> Im going to go to bed but mums doing her nut as just nicked all the fairy liquid and the green scouring pad for my valeting kit. She is gunna freak out when she knows its me.
> 
> Nite all.


Take her brasso too its great for polishing paintwork!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks for the tip Dean. Nice name by the way.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Been looking at waxes and found a company called Yankee, they smell great anyone know if the protect the paintwork? are they a match for the other leading brands?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Dean, be carefull with them Tampax/Lilletes tampons, if they get wet they tend to swell-up and can be right c**t to get out of tight spaces.
I've found the Dr Whites Jam Rags good for dashboard wipes, and if folded in half they make good for polishing pads :lol:.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I would love to get in this trade, but the only downfuls for me is lack of experience plus the products i have, and i don't think the market is there where i live, people prefer the five pound jobs......


The £5.00 jobs you get round this neck of the woods don't involve cleaning cars!:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

toomanycitroens said:


> The £5.00 jobs you get round this neck of the woods don't involve cleaning cars!:thumb:


where do you live,im just trying to work out how many i could get compared to having to buy the mrs a handbag for a few "favourable" weeks.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

PugIain said:


> where do you live,im just trying to work out how many i could get compared to having to buy the mrs a handbag for a few "favourable" weeks.


I know the feeling brother. Just been hit hard by a £800 Mulberry. Return on my investment has not been great to be honest


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

maestegman said:


> Return on my investment has not been great to be honest


haha is it ever.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Deanvtec said:


> Dean, get some acid, real strong acid! Its great on alloys especially chrome ones.
> U also need a water blade for drying the cars.
> 
> Also do a special £15000 valet, that will get the attention of the public!


I like that pmsl :thumb:


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

"We'll chamois your vehicle and slick your tyres" usual tripe round my neck of the woods.

Translated "We'll scratch your paint, then scratch it some more before applying some gloop to your tyres that will be on your windows in 2 turns of the wheels"


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Your also going to need some washing up liquid for washing the car. It really makes sure everything is removed from the paint surface!


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

dishcloths for drying and maybe a dish sponge one with the green side to get off stubborn stains


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

All this talk of spending money on sponges, buckets and tampons - this is rediculous, the whole threads a joke, right?

....why waste money, just gob on the dirty patches and give it a rub with your sleeve.



Edit: I know this thread/posts is in good humour, but just for the record, Ive got the upmost respect for anyone with enough determination to get off their **** and make it work. The best detailers and the biggest companies on this website had to start somewhere and without people like this there would be alot more spongers on the dole and the country in general would be in an even bigger sh1t state than it is already. Roll with the punches!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

You're all wrong! all you need are two things. T-cut and T-cut metallic for posh punters. init.

I am willing to donate an old pair of boxers to help buff it off, however I want 10% of the business.


----------

